# Rotaugen / Rotfedern züchten



## Franz_16 (2. April 2010)

Hallo,
bei uns in der Region sind kaum noch Futterfische von den Züchtern zu bekommen. Besonders jetzt im Frühjahr braucht man richtig Glück um mal irgendwo nen Zentner aufzutreiben...

Und die kosten noch dazu auch richtig Kohle... 

Nur mal zum Vergleich der Zentner Karpfen (K3) liegt derzeit bei 100-125€ , bei Rotaugen und Rotfedern geht der Zentnerpreis ab 200€ los.. schon irgendwie grotesk, aber das nur am Rande.

Wir haben uns jetzt 3 kleine Teiche angepachtet, in denen wir selber Rotfedern bzw. Rotaugen nachziehen wollen. 

Wir haben das schonmal "erfolgreich" gemacht... damals haben wir in einen ca. 0,2ha großen Teich mit gutem Pflanzenbestand einfach 1 Zentner ca. 20-25cm große Rotaugen und Rotfedern
eingesetzt und 2 Jahre später waren kleine Rotaugen und Rotfedern da ohne Ende. Hat damals also sehr gut geklappt. 

Ich würde das bei den "neuen" Teichen jetzt vom Prinzip her wieder genauso machen (laichfähige Rotfedern haben wir in einem unserer Gewässer in ausreichender Zahl zur Verfügung)
... jetzt hat mir aber kürzlich jemand erzählt, dass es gar nicht so leicht ist, die zum laichen zu bekommen.

Deshalb meine Frage:
Was ist zu beachten, welche Bedingungen mögen die gerne, was mögen sie nicht, mit welchen Fischen kann oder sollte man sie zusammensetzen usw. ?

Vllt. hat ja einer einen Tip für mich.


----------



## Lenzibald (2. April 2010)

*AW: Rotaugen / Rotfedern züchten*

Servus. Also ich hab keine Probleme bei mir laichen die Rotaugen und Rotfedern jedes Jahr ab. Wichtig ist nur das Gras am Wasserrand steht da wälzen sie sich zu hunderten. Ansonsten laß ich der Natur freien lauf.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## u-see fischer (2. April 2010)

*AW: Rotaugen / Rotfedern züchten*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus. Also ich hab keine Probleme bei mir laichen die Rotaugen und Rotfedern jedes Jahr ab. Wichtig ist nur das Gras am Wasserrand steht da wälzen sie sich zu hunderten. Ansonsten laß ich der Natur freien lauf.
> MfG
> Lenzi



So kenne ich das auch. Ein Kumpel vom mir wollte seinen Gartenteich besetzen, da Goldfische das Wasser trüben habe ich ihm zu Rotaugen und Stichlinge geraten.
Beides eingesetzt, nach dem ersten Frühling war auch gleich die erste Brut im Wasser. Leider hat der letzte Winter in dem doch sehr kleinen Teich gewüttet und die meisten Fische dahin gerafft.


----------



## gründler (2. April 2010)

*AW: Rotaugen / Rotfedern züchten*

Hi

Wie schon gesagt wurde,Wasserpflanzen sind für Rotfedern -Augen sehr wichtig,Schilf Binsen Seerosen Wasserpest........Weiden die im Wasser überhängen bezw.wachsen.....werden auch gern angenommen.

Nachteil die Verbuttung setzt schnell ein wenn man einen reinen Rotfeder-Augen Teich hat,daher vieleicht versuchen große reinrassige "Alt" Rotfedern als Erstbesatz zu wählen und keine kleinen Rotfedern zu nehmen,sondern nur die schönen Goldenen mit Blutroten flossen um die 30-35cm (wenn möglich und vorhanden sind,das gleiche gilt für Plötzen),und daraus nen Stamm aufbauen,so hab ich es auch gemacht.


|wavey:


----------



## Bungo (3. April 2010)

*AW: Rotaugen / Rotfedern züchten*

In meinem Weiher sind die Rotaugen und Rotfedern als Futterfisch drin, sie vermehren sich super.
Etwas Struktur im Wasser und das Laichgras stehen lassen, dann klappt das ohne Probleme.
Wenn du vor der Laichzeit fütterst hast du noch höhere Geburtenraten.

Wenn du rein auf Produktivität aus bist,  Brut irgendwann von den größeren trennen, sonst werden sie gefressen. Oder das ganze Jahr füttern, das geht auch.


----------



## Sneep (3. April 2010)

*AW: Rotaugen / Rotfedern züchten*

Hallo,

man muss unterscheiden zwischen einem See mit beiden Arten drin, also praktisch Natur und und einer Fischzucht mit entsprechenden Besatzdichten.

In der Natur, sollte die Vermehrung klappen, sonst gäbe es beide Arten nicht mehr. Sehr oft habe ich in solchen Teichen und Seen einen Massenbestand  beider Arten.

Bei der Produktion der Fische in lohnenden Mengen unter den Bedingungen der Teichwirtschaft herrschen aber andere Bedingungen.

Hier sind aus meiner Sicht beide Arten nicht vergleichbar. 

Die Rotfeder ist der deutlich anspruchsvollere Fisch. 

Die Produktion von Rotaugen ist da vergleichsweise 1. Schuljahr.

Man sollte sich nicht durch den ähnlich klingenden Namen täuschen lassen.

Bei der Rotfeder liegt das Problem darin, dass die Elterntiere sich sehr bald nach dem Ablaichen über Laich und Brut hermachen. 

Auch sonst zeichnet sich die Art durch ihr ruppiges Verhalten aus. 

 Die Rotfeder ist wahrlich kein Kind von Traurigkeit.

Das schlägt sich auch in den Preisen nieder.

Rotfedern sind  ca. 50% teurer als Rotaugen. Das heißt, wenn sie überhaupt lieferbar sind.

Das hat aber einen Grund. 

Wenn es gleich schwierig wäre, würde wohl jeder Züchter sich auf die Art stürzen, für die er 50% mehr erlösen kann. 

Aktuelle Preise jeweils 1 Kg Länge 15-25cm.

Rotfeder = 6,00 €
Rotauge = 4,00 €
Brassen = 2,80 €

sneEp


----------



## Lenzibald (3. April 2010)

*AW: Rotaugen / Rotfedern züchten*

Servus. Bei uns werden in Zoohandlungen Rotfedern für 3-5euro pro Stück verkauft.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (3. April 2010)

*AW: Rotaugen / Rotfedern züchten*

@Lenzibald
Futterfische kauft man auch nicht im Zoohandel, sondern direkt beim Züchter, wo sie billiger sind.(Bei uns in Franken bekommst du sie wenn Teichwirte abfischen meistens in kleinen Mengen um sonnst).

Zitat von Franz 16:
bei uns in der Region sind kaum noch Futterfische von den Züchtern zu bekommen. Besonders jetzt im Frühjahr braucht man richtig Glück um mal irgendwo nen Zentner aufzutreiben...

Und die kosten noch dazu auch richtig Kohle... 

Das sind meistens die Ursachen der Präsents der Kormorane an den Gewässern.


@Sneep

Sehr gute Ausführung ! #6

Du hast hier schon oft sehr gute Ausführungen geschrieben, mit sehr viel Wissen!
Schätze mal du bist Beruflich Biologe oder in ähnlichen Gebieten tätig?


----------



## Lenzibald (3. April 2010)

*AW: Rotaugen / Rotfedern züchten*

Servus. Ist schon klar das ich dort keine Rotfedern kaufe. Nur die werden fürs Aquarium verkauft um den Preis. Rotfedern sind bei uns eigentlich fast nicht in größeren Mengen zu bekommen.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Franz_16 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Rotaugen / Rotfedern züchten*



> (Bei uns in Franken bekommst du sie wenn Teichwirte abfischen meistens in kleinen Mengen um sonnst).



Also bei den Profi-Teichwirten kriegt man heutzutage kaum noch Futterfische in relevanten Mengen beim Abfischen "geschenkt". 
Ich kenne einige Teichwirte hier, die beim Abfischen Fliegengitter in die Mönche spannen, damit selbst die allerkleinsten Fische nicht verloren gehen. 
Das geht teilweise soweit, dass die sagen: 
Futterfische kriegst du, wenn du noch 10 Zentner Karpfen dazu nimmst. 

Das liegt auch daran, dass die Karpfenpreise hier stetig fallen.. in diesem Frühjahr sind wir bei 100€ pro Zentner angekommen. Da denken halt viele um und versuchen neue Märkte zu erschließen bevor sie in Ihren Karpfen ersaufen...  

Dazu kommt dass sie die Köderfische einfach selber brauchen - wenn sie diese zukaufen müssen, können sie die Raubfischzucht gleich ganz sein lassen, weil dann das Kilo Zander kalkulatorisch in der Produktion bei gut 30€ liegt. 

Chancen hat man bei privaten Teichbesitzern.
Wir bieten mit unserem Angelverein den privaten Teichbesitzern aus unserer Umgebung an, Ihnen beim Abfischen zu helfen und im Gegenzug Fische dafür zu günstigeren Konditionen beziehen können. Da fährt man teilweise sehr gut damit. Auch gibts hier noch ein paar vom "alten Schlag" die seit Jahr und Tag ihre Karpfen von K2 auf K3 füttern - alles andere interessiert die nicht. Da kriegt man wenn vorhanden auch manchmal Futterfische.

Ich war mal bei einem Abfischen dabei, da hat der Weiherbesitzer angeordnet - nur Karpfen raus - alles andere durchlassen... da sind tausende kleine Zander in den Fluss gekommen...

Wenn er die Karpfen durchgelassen hätte, und die kleinen Zander verkauft hätte, wärs für ihn rentabler gewesen.. aber gut, ich war da ganz ruhig.. billigeren Zanderbesatz gibts ja gar nicht 

*@Sneep *
Danke für den wirklich informativen Beitrag. Dass die Rotfeder im Vergleich zum Rotauge der "schwierigere" Fisch ist, hatte ich bislang auch nicht gewusst - hätte das eher umgekehrt erwartet. Wobei mir das mit dem höheren Preis auch schon aufgefallen ist.

Es sind wie schon gesagt mehrere kleine Teiche. Die kann man ggf. ja auch verschieden besetzen und ausprobieren... was am besten klappt.  

Evtl. wäre auch ein Moderlieschen-Besatz für einen der Teiche interessant.

Soweit noch nicht vorhanden werden wir auf jeden Fall versuchen Unterwasserpflanzen einzubringen. 

Wie siehts mit füttern aus, hilft das den Rotaugen/Rotfedern oder ist es unnötig?


----------



## Bungo (4. April 2010)

*AW: Rotaugen / Rotfedern züchten*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit füttern aus, hilft das den Rotaugen/Rotfedern oder ist es unnötig?


Bei der Massenzucht unerlässlich!
Wo wir unsere Rotaugen her haben werden in dem Teich Forellen gezüchtet, die Rotaugen bekommen somit Pellets ab.
Für Weißfische reicht aber auch Brot. Wenn Forellen oder Karpfen dabei sind nicht zu große, sonst bekommen die Rotaugen nichts.

Wo sollen denn z.B. 500 Laichfische in einem kleinen Teich von leben wenn keine Nahrung zugeführt wird?
Die Dinger sind zwar so stabil, sie überleben es evtl sogar, aber es wird wenig Laich geben, und Brut wird zum überleben sofort wieder gefressen.

Jeder Fisch der ausreichend Nahrung hat produziert mehr Laich wie ein Fisch der unter Nahrungsarmut leidet. Außerdem frisst ein satter Fisch weniger Brut.
Wenn in dem Teich nur Rotaugen sind, dann rein mit Brot und Brötchen, ist einfach am günstigsten und trotzdem steigert es die Produktivität enorm.


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rotaugen / Rotfedern züchten*

und, habt ihr zwischenzeitlich einen Züchter ausfindig gemacht, bei dem man Rotfedern in ausreichender Menge kaufen kann ?


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rotaugen / Rotfedern züchten*

@Frauen-Nerfling
Wir haben im Frühjahr nochmal einen Schwung Rotaugen/Rotfedern bekommen. 

Und jetzt insgesamt 5 Weiher für die Köderfischzucht abgestellt. Bislang klappt das sehr gut. Ich werde nachher mal ein paar Fotos machen...


----------



## leif88 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rotaugen / Rotfedern züchten*

zum füttern du kannst einfaches goldfischfutter benutzen machen wir auch wasserpflanzen sind auch wichtig wenn du glück hast guck mal ob du flachwasserzonen hast dort lassen sich rotaugen gut züchten 
gruß leif


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rotaugen / Rotfedern züchten*

Hallo nochmal,
anbei mal 3 Fotos. 

Hier sieht man mal die 3 Teiche. 
Die oberen beiden sind sehr klein und haben eher Gartenteichgröße... mal sehen ob sich da was vermehrt.. sie sind beide sehr dicht besetzt. Der untere Teich hat so ca. 0,3ha.

http://img814.*ih.us/img814/9450/cimg3783.jpg

Hier sieht man einen Schwarm Jungfische... die sind der erste "Nachwuchs"... den wir zu verzeichnen haben... Die Aufnahme entstand am unteren, großen Weiher.. dort ist der Bestand nicht sehr dicht, wir haben hier nur wenige, dafür größere Rotfedern gesetzt... und es sind auch reichlich Unterwasserpflanzen vorhanden. Es wimmelt da nur so von Jungfisch.. an jedem Stücken Brot das man ins Wasser wirft bilden sich ganze Rudel von Kleinfischen... sehr schön anzuschauen 
http://img695.*ih.us/img695/1262/cimg3786d.jpg


Und hier mal ein Bild vom Karpfen beim Brötchen futtern, begleitet von 2 Rotfedern... 

http://img35.*ih.us/img35/3778/cimg3813w.jpg


----------



## Heilbutt (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rotaugen / Rotfedern züchten*

Servus Franzl,
schöne Anlage!!!!

Was macht ihr dann mit den Nachzuchten????

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rotaugen / Rotfedern züchten*

@Holger
die werden irgendwann mit dem Zugnetz abgefischt und dann wieder in größere Teiche als Futterfisch eingesetzt.


----------



## Freadwalker (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Rotaugen / Rotfedern züchten*

Eine frage mal :ist es möglich rotfedern in einen kleinen bach auszusetzen und zu hoffen dass sie sich vermehren.|kopfkrat


----------



## Sneep (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Rotaugen / Rotfedern züchten*

Hallo,

probieren kann man  alles.

Die Frage ist, ob es etwas bringt.

Rotfedern brauchen klare, Sommerwarme Stillgewässer mit vielen Unterwasserpflanzen. 

Da dürfte dein Bach nicht ganz den Geschmack der Zielgruppe treffen.

Die wandern schneller ab, als du sie nachbesetzen kannst.

Solche Experimente solltest du dir und den Fischen ersparen,

sneeP


----------



## Waxdick (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Rotaugen / Rotfedern züchten*

Hallo

@Franz

Um die Produktivität der Zuchtteiche zu  erhalten empfehle ich dir  die regelmäßige Trockenlegung der Teiche über den Winter. Ansonsten bildet sich im laufe der Jahre eine schwarze unfruchtbare Schlammschicht.

Gruß Helmut


----------



## thymonst (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Rotaugen / Rotfedern züchten*

hey, vermehren sich Rotaugen auch in einem kalten Gewässer? max 13-14 Grad????


----------

